# New kayak questions



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

So I will be new to kayaking and purchased my first yesterday. Got the 2013 Jackson cuda 12 that mike has on here for sale. I did a lot of research and that seemed to be what would ehst suit me and my needs. Question I have is what is the general opinion on the "scupper" holes? Should they be plugged or leave them open? What is the advantages of both?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I can't wait to get her on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

I keep the holes under my seat plugged to keep stuff from getting wet under there but leave the front holes open. I have heard you are faster with them plugged. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Keep in mind if they are plugged no water drains out. I have some and never use them for that reason.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

So they're simply to drain water? There's a bunch of the holes in it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> So they're simply to drain water? There's a bunch of the holes in it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Yep. 
Love the color.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah thanks me too. It's the "Limon" color. As soon as I can find a decent paddle that's not too expensive I'll he on the water


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry, but I hate that color...not as bad as mango, though...

I used a standard aluminum shaft paddle from Bending Blades for years, and it has and continues to be a very durable and functional paddle for reasonable money. I spent $130 on a carbon/fiberglass hybrid paddle this year, and I am very happy that I did. There is definitely more power to the stroke for less effort, and it is much lighter.

It's not necessary, but if you've got a boat that nice, why skimp on the paddle? It's basically the difference between a decent fishing rod and a really sweet fishing rod.

Please shoot all those Asian carp before they get to Cbus!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah you are right about the paddle. Now that I think about it I'll just hold off and get a nice one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

There are self draining plugs available online. They let water out but not in. I have them in my ocean kayak. They work great. Im not sure if they will fit the scupper holes of the jackson kayaks tho.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Baddassed color! 
Enjoy it!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I like that color too! 
As far as the scuppers, like mentioned above, either go without them or look into the one way draining plugs.

http://www.oceankayak.com/uploadedI...ts/Images/Innovation_Images/Scupper_Valve.jpg


http://www.oceankayak.com/innovation/key_brand_features/scupper_holes/


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

That's pretty cool! Wonder if Jackson has those? How much do those ones run each?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> So I will be new to kayaking and purchased my first yesterday. Got the 2013 Jackson cuda 12 that mike has on here for sale. I did a lot of research and that seemed to be what would ehst suit me and my needs. Question I have is what is the general opinion on the "scupper" holes? Should they be plugged or leave them open? What is the advantages of both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Scupper holes are all about what application you're using the kayak for...here's my tarpon 120 knock-off paddling shark baits out into the Atlantic. There is absolutely no reason to have anything in the scupper holes when fishing big water/waves. If you're going to get wet in big water, dress appropriately (wetsuit etc.) I took several waves over my head on this day and the scupper's drained all of that off in a matter of seconds.

If you're fishing calm rivers/lakes then by all means plug them up! Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Ok I see. The worst I would be on would probably be the Scioto so I guess I need to get some plugs. Also any ideas on where to get a wet suit? How much do they cost? I would like to try one on rather than order online.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

canoe carp killer said:


> Ok I see. The worst I would be on would probably be the Scioto so I guess I need to get some plugs. Also any ideas on where to get a wet suit? How much do they cost? I would like to try one on rather than order online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


No worries...for cold weather, a lot of guys use chest waders with a belt etc. (and life jacket!) It's all about what makes you comfortable in cool/cold weather. A wet suit certainly isn't necessary unless you plan on getting soaked. 

Bottom line: If you're on a sit on top with scupper plugs and don't plan on getting soaked, with warm clothing you'll be fine. Now go out, fish and come back with an awesome report!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Hahah thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Ok I see. The worst I would be on would probably be the Scioto so I guess I need to get some plugs. Also any ideas on where to get a wet suit? How much do they cost? I would like to try one on rather than order online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Honestly, I would not go out of my way to plug the scuppers. Them being open is not an issue. If you float your boat you will see that they are no big deal.
As for a wetsuit, I would guess you mean a dry suit for cold weather fishing? A wet suit would be miserable. Cabelas and the field & stream store would be the first places that come to mind for me in columbus.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Yeah dry suit is what I would want I guess. But I could use waders more and for both wading and wearing in the yak. I think that's probably what I'll do


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Yeah dry suit is what I would want I guess. But I could use waders more and for both wading and wearing in the yak. I think that's probably what I'll do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Like mentioned above; waders with a belt and some type of good top, either splash top or something. I personally use a fleece pullover and some polypropylene, IE, under armour. I like fleece because its warm and if it gets wet you can literally shake it out are put it back on, its amazing.

I ever win the lottery, I'm buying a dry suit.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> As for a wetsuit, I would guess you mean a dry suit for cold weather fishing? A wet suit would be miserable..



Wet suit and dry suit are not the same critter. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

backlashed said:


> Wet suit and dry suit are not the same critter.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hence why I asked if he meant the opposite of what he posted. 
Read it again.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I went to Columbus kayak today and bought a paddle and took it out for maiden voyage lol. Caught a nice smallie. There's so much stuff I want to buy for this yak I can't stand it!!! Need to sell main boat so I can go crazy with it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> I went to Columbus kayak today and bought a paddle and took it out for maiden voyage lol. Caught a nice smallie. There's so much stuff I want to buy for this yak I can't stand it!!! Need to sell main boat so I can go crazy with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Haha. It only gets worse/better. 
If you haven't yet, make sure you get a good comfortable life jacket you can paddle in.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

canoe carp killer said:


> I went to Columbus kayak today and bought a paddle and took it out for maiden voyage lol. Caught a nice smallie. There's so much stuff I want to buy for this yak I can't stand it!!! Need to sell main boat so I can go crazy with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Oh. I'm with you on that. I've recently bought a few items for my new boat (Coosa). shwookie is spot on with the PFD. If you don't already have a nice comfortable one then I'd consider adding that next up. Btw.. how ya like that seat on the Jackson kayak? Makes fishing for hours much.. much easier eh?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh yeah that seat is a dream! I could take a nap in it lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I saw the fish pics, very nice! 
I didn't want to detract from the thread, but since we're talking about gearing up:
Consider something besides jeans and sweatshirts when you're paddling. "Dumping" the yak IS going to happen sooner or later....it happens to everyone.
At a minimum grab a dry bag and take along a change of clothes and fire starter in it.

Good luck, man. Sweet ass yak!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol yeah it was poorly planned trip but luckily turned out well


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Lima Eyecatcher (Aug 13, 2008)

If you plug the hole it helps you ride higher in the water as it traps air. This will also make you a bit faster. Have fun and be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

shwookie said:


> Hence why I asked if he meant the opposite of what he posted.
> Read it again.


I read it several times. I assumed he meant a wet suit 'cause that's what he said.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Lol. Idk anything about them but I was wanting something I could stay dry in. Something that I could get in the water and not get wet. Like waders but a full suit? Idk


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

canoe carp killer said:


> Lol. Idk anything about them but I was wanting something I could stay dry in. Something that I could get in the water and not get wet. Like waders but a full suit? Idk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I think most people know what you were meaning. I guess something somewhere has gotten turned around for some of us. I'm not sure how, but here we are.


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

I use warm water waders and a rain jacket and like was said a wading belt in case you go in will keep the water out and a pfd will keep you up. For wading boots I use lightweight flats boots and under the waders and jacket dress in layers as warm as is needed.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

What's a wadding belt?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

A wading belt simply clasps the waders themselves around your waist, so if you happen to step into an unforeseen culvert (don't ask how I know. Olentangygross.), and the water goes over your head, it won't fill your waders and drag you down. 

Wet suits, dry suits, waders. all replaced with a nice pair of cut offs and acceptance of immersion in the river and it's inhabitants. Cold weather paddling a medium wool base-layer and water repelling pants/shirt are a light-weight paddlers dream.

Streamstalker was right, the paddle is the part you interact with the most, makes sense to get a nice lightweight one. Awesome to read of so many people going through the ColumbusKayak shop. I miss the river scene there.

Bubba has a solid point too. Even if you're not doing overnight trips, when someone dunks in 50º water, a fire-starter kit is invaluable, regardless of how near you are to home.

Welcome to the fold.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I think I got a pretty good paddle. Bending branches angler series? And thanks so much for all the info guys. Thought I has my boat sold tonight and guy said he was coming to get it and then texted back that he couldn't come up with all the money."trying to get price lowered even more lol" I guess the mods for the yak will be put on hold


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## kritterkare (Jul 30, 2014)

Yea you got a nice Yak, I just have an inflatable one but it is decent and I will keep my eyes open for a better one as well and I have a float tube but it does not get much action anymore.
Anyway if you do not own waders consider them, they are nice for getting out to work areas a bit more intensely or when you just do not want to bring the yak out.


----------

